# ARR: Armour residential REIT



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

This pays a 17% dividend. What do you think about that?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

What could go wrong!?!


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

If you are really interested in a REAL high yielder... Why not pick up YLO.DB.A over 92%... http://www.financialpost.com/markets/data/bonds-debentures.html :encouragement::hopelessness::tongue-new::stupid: less risk better reward LOL


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The company profile from Google Finance:

_ARMOUR invests primarily in hybrid adjustable rate, adjustable rate and fixed rate residential mortgage backed securities issued or guaranteed by Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac and Ginnie Mae_

Hmm....ring a bell?


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

*ARR - Mortgage Reit*

I have some questions about this one.. the valuation looks good - PE/Price to Book, great div yield, 34.5% held by institutions and analysts at Reuters have an outperform on it. In general everything looks great and of course its been recommended numerous times on Seeking Alpha(for what its worth). However I look at the payout ratio according to Reuters and its 162.

What am I missing? How do they payout more then they make and still have an outperform?


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a quick look and i'm not interested in going any further than a look at the payout on Google. 

Monthly Payouts

3 * $0.12
6 * $0.11
6 * $0.10
3 * $0.09

Most recently $0.08

Now I'm all for high yield but I'm not going to run the risk of chasing high yield with a declining payout like that.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Duplicate topic: http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/11686-ARR-Armour-residential-REIT


----------

